# Why you should never go to a Scoobynet meet



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Re-edited..need I say anymore about this picture.....

;D


----------



## r1

Disgusting. Looks like a fucking jumble sale. Or Dole queue.


----------



## coupe-sport

Replace them with a load of Novas and you wouldnt tell the difference.

What you doing looking on Scoobynet then Stu


----------



## foz01

Wheres all the burberry caps ;D :


----------



## jam

Please tell me he's not wearing Rockports! and to top it all off wearing Rockports with tracksuit bottoms!

Wonder which poor fucker the guy on the right nicked the camcorder from!


----------



## NickP

Look like a batch of thoroughly decent chaps to me :


----------



## vernan

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?threadid=206775

Oh what fun they have. They aint got no optimax or nuffink. Their cars gonna blow up :'(


----------



## Carlos

To be fair, only the guy in the Adidas tracksuit looks like a Kop season ticket holder. The rest appear reasonably dressed. To me anyway ;D


----------



## ag

Round my way (Lincolnshire) they all wear grubby boilersuits with Cleatis and Kooter on the back and Holler' at ya'll whilst mooning at bemused sheep.

Or is that just the hairy arsed farmers that drive "scoobies".

I can't tell the difference.


----------



## jgoodman00

> Wonder which poor fucker the guy on the right nicked the camcorder from!


lmao...

He is also videoing in the wrong direction. He must be canvassing some more 'merchandise'


----------



## Guest

For a bunch of Hairdresser's driving a modified golf You sure do seem to have a rather large amount of envy over scoob owners.

Still looking at the back of a subaru all day must make a nice change from looking at your own mug in the mirror whilst you do all those short back and sides.


----------



## pgtt

> For a bunch of Hairdresser's driving a modified golf You sure do seem to have a rather large amount of envy over scoob owners.
> 
> Still looking at the back of a subaru all day must make a nice change from looking at your own mug in the mirror whilst you do all those short back and sides.


 [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Guest

LOL listing mudflaps and number plate surround in your mods. You forgot to mention the air in the tyres m8 

and If the TT is so good where was it in Fith Gears greatest ever sports cars? I saw caterhams, Mr2's, Boxster's, s2000 & TVR's. Of course the TT is sooooo good they devoted all that time to it, hang on no they didnt, it cant be all that then can it?

Mind you don't roll over on your way out when your Blue Peter sticky back plastic spolier falls off


----------



## chip

> [smiley=zzz.gif]


I believe this also applies to the original poster too for starting such a thread. If you throw a cheap dig at someone, you'll expect the same back.


----------



## pgtt

> LOL listing mudflaps and number plate surround in your mods. You forgot to mention the air in the tyres m8
> 
> and If the TT is so good where was it in Fith Gears greatest ever sports cars? I saw caterhams, Mr2's, Boxster's, s2000 & TVR's. Of course the TT is sooooo good they devoted all that time to it, hang on no they didnt, it cant be all that then can it?
> 
> Mind you don't roll over on your way out when your Blue Peter sticky back plastic spolier falls off


[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## EVERARD

> Disgusting. Looks like a fucking jumble sale. Or Dole queue.


So you HAVE been to a jumble sale.You naughty man you.

Was this before or after you got your gov. handout.

I bet you do boot fairs as well.

And whats with pgTT & Jam/James both needing modified armrests?I don't know,you boys.Didn't your mums tell you everything in moderation.Stops those wrists from going limp.

At least you saw sense & got a Jap bike.Now if we can just work on the car.

Luv & kisses.


----------



## Guest

> [smiley=sleeping.gif]


pgTT Â LOL about the same amount of originality that went in to desining the TT err I mean golf err no I mean Â A3 errr hang no it was the New age Beetle err no wait a Â minute Ive got it, any other small German car in the 1st place.


----------



## pgtt

> pgTT Â LOL about the same amount of originality that went in to desining the TT err I mean golf err no I mean Â A3 errr hang no it was the New age Beetle err no wait a Â minute Ive got it, any other small German car in the 1st place.


Really? amazing,! thanks for pointing that out


----------



## boabt

> Mind you don't roll over on your way out when your Blue Peter sticky back plastic spolier falls off


LOL, have a look at your own interior/external styling first please which looks like it came out of the Blue Peter Best Models 1970.

Then have a look at the Evo for the 'one I made earlier'.


----------



## Guest

Anyway why try and compare the TTto a scoob? they are a differnet beast altogether and a differnet market if you ask me. (plus the scoob would wipe the floor with a TT) So I dont understand all your resentment unless you are all closet scoob lovers 

Lets all go and take the piss out of the MGF drivers instead Â ;D


----------



## EVERARD

> Don't much like the looks of the Scooby, but the picture is certainly improved when their owners are inside them! ;D


Mmm.So whats with this no roof thing?

Is this to drum up trade down at the salon?

And only two man sized seats.Whats that about?

Do we not have many friends?

You could try a change of image.So that means the car will have to go for a start.

And all those lovely armrests.Sigh. :'(


----------



## Steve_Mc

S'funny that I don't remember the TT meets I attended (back in the days when I owned a TT) ever resembling much of fashion catwalk. And TT drivers say that they have an unfair reputation as snobs ???

Nice rispostes from the scoob drivers though ;D


----------



## Guest

By TT meet you mean a new Toni and Guy hair product launch?


----------



## paulb

Tiz quite amusing...

Never really understood the hairdresser comment though. Seems a bit odd. I'd have thought hairdressers would want to keep their golden locks protected rather than be in a convertible.

As for rally specials, give me an Integrale any day!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> For a bunch of Hairdresser's driving a modified golf You sure do seem to have a rather large amount of envy over scoob owners.


I knew that scooby owners were sad,but not this sad :



> Still looking at the back of a subaru all day must make a nice change from looking at your own mug in the mirror whilst you do all those short back and sides.


A scooby has to be one of the most ugliest cars on the road today and the fact that Audi have won quite a few awards for their styling says it all really ;D


----------



## Guest

...Perhaps but your statement does just perpetuate the TT Owner sterotype of someone who chooses style over function/performance/capability!!  

I've been trying to convince a friend of mine for some weeks now that he doesn't want a TT, when for his budget he could choose several cars which IMHO are better "drivers" cars. He is on this board (but I don't know his username (Hi Matt  ;D )) and he admits he's buying a TT for the looks and "style" over and above driving dynamics and performance.

I have only driven the 180 TT with FWD and I have to say, I wasn't very impressed. It's a "nice" car with good build quality with an interior I liked but I didn't think much of the dynamics!! Is the 225 any better (as I have yet to drive one). A friend of mine (another one) has driven plenty and he says the semi-permanent 4WD is horrible and really spoils the handling? (and he drives a lot of different decent cars and I trust his opinion)

BTW, when I had the TT at the Nurburgring the other weekend, I had to put up with constant "just a trim please" and "can you do my roots" comments all weekend, and this was from assorted performance car drivers, none of the Scoob owners  What does that tell ya? 

One last thing, I've been reading these forums for a couple of weeks since my potential TT owning friend pointed me at a technical thread and whilst browsing around I'd like to point out that a TT is *not* a "Sports Car"  ;D

Play nice now,

Matt


----------



## alisttair

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.a ... 049&Page=1

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

This is quite funny


----------



## head_ed

> By TT meet you mean a new Toni and Guy hair product launch? Â


Sigh, I wondered when these half wit plastic pig drivers would appear...a little sensitive eh? Feel the need to log on to another forum to protect one's social standing. You don't need social standing, you have none, the scooby doesn't turn heads unless you live on one of Braitains worst council estates. You are so far down int the social strata all you can think of to retaliate is 'you're a hairdresser'. OOh you wild thing you! Â Face it... the car maybe quick(but that's it) Â it looks like melted japanese plastic shite. The only taste you have is in your mouths. Gold wheels...purleease! You should be in a cheap porn movie _if some fucker would be daft enough to pay you_. We don't envy you we pity you, hence the post to laugh at you. You look like council estate shite on a bad day. It's true what they say... if you had the money you'd buy something with class BUT you don't understand what that is. You may have speed but is that all your tiny brain understands? Yep! Even the max power boys are one up on you lot.

So the TT maybe considered to be a 'pretty car' but get a life you sad wankers the only thing you will pick up in a car like that is litter or trailer trash. Oh sorry I nearly forgot you'd also pick up the 'Bluerinse brigade'..the name said it all really!

You really are the best laugh this forum gets. Insecurity, yes you've got it why else would you be here defending the cheap piece of shiteyou drive! By the way that super size sky dish doubles the value of your council house...just a shame your car doesn't! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Fantastic! Â It's just like being at school again Â ;D

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?threadid=207036

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?ThreadID=207049&Page=1

Some truly fabulous points offered up by the Scooby boys - I'm now bereft of energy to repost, such is the complexity and veracity of their prose! ;D

Spanner, from Birmingham writes:

"....and is only 4 wheel drive when a computer thinks it's needed.."

erm....Subaru were one of the first companies to offer this, on the Legacy to be precise. Bit of a dumb fing to say, innit?

And as for this:










It's true! Â Â I want a decent sounding car with performance to go, bu....but...but...urm....uh, oh no. Fuck it, no, definitely not.....there's no way you'd see me in one of those bug eyed fugly hose beasts.

And whilst we're on the subject of hairstyles.....
http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?threadid=177523


----------



## alisttair

LOL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti

The man standing on the left looking a bit silly looks like he is scratching his nutts. Look at the way his ankle is twisted LOL ;D. He looks like he is having a right good itch


----------



## Guest

> Sigh, I wondered when these half wit plastic pig drivers would appear...a little sensitive eh? Feel the need to log on to another forum to protect one's social standing. You don't need social standing, you have none, the scooby doesn't turn heads unless you live on one of Braitains worst council estates. You are so far down int the social strata all you can think of to retaliate is 'you're a hairdresser'. OOh you wild thing you! Â Face it... the car maybe quick(but that's it) Â it looks like melted japanese plastic shite. The only taste you have is in your mouths. Gold wheels...purleease! You should be in a cheap porn movie _if some fucker would be daft enough to pay you_. We don't envy you we pity you, hence the post to laugh at you. You look like council estate shite on a bad day. It's true what they say... if you had the money you'd buy something with class BUT you don't understand what that is. You may have speed but is that all your tiny brain understands? Yep! Even the max power boys are one up on you lot.
> 
> So the TT maybe considered to be a 'pretty car' but get a life you sad wankers the only thing you will pick up in a car like that is litter or trailer trash. Oh sorry I nearly forgot you'd also pick up the 'Bluerinse brigade'..the name said it all really!
> 
> You really are the best laugh this forum gets. Insecurity, yes you've got it why else would you be here defending the cheap piece of shiteyou drive! By the way that super size sky dish doubles the value of your council house...just a shame your car doesn't! ;D ;D ;D


LOL must have touched a nerve there to spark of this inane babble about council estates and porn movies. Seems the biggest gulf between normal people and and This particular TT driver is a sense of humour. All harmless ribbing and a bit of fun who actually takes it seriously??? I don't.

Have a cuppa sit back and think if it really deserved that triad? If you can honestly say it does, then I really do feel sorry for you.

All the best


----------



## alisttair

Perhaps a TT and scooby event could be arranged in tesco car park - saffend of course

Addidas may want to sponsor the event for all the scoobie drivers, how about an all in one outfit l(like the picture of course) colour to match the standard scoobie colours available blue with gold, silver and black. - what do you think - up for it? ;D ;D

So TT's are hairdressers cars eh!!! Â I must say then the pink STI badge's look very tough!!! ;D ;D


----------



## jonah

Love Is ;D


----------



## EVERARD

> Sigh, I wondered when these half wit plastic pig drivers would appear...a little sensitive eh? Feel the need to log on to another forum to protect one's social standing.
> 
> You really are the best laugh this forum gets. Insecurity, yes you've got it why else would you be here defending the cheap piece of shiteyou drive!


What an air head.Put that roof back on boy you are going to loose what few grey cells you have left. :-*

Excuse me but was it not one of your very own fully integrated,at one with himself & his car members (I use that in the loose sense of the word) that started this diatribe in the first place.

Possibly showing just a soupcon of insecurity & a degree of suppressed envy,mixed in with a touch of not knowing his true inner self.

Never mind,he could always blag a ride in a Scooby & discover the true meaning of LIFE.


----------



## PaulS

Everard - you must have spent some time on that post, but you blew it with the last sentence....



> Never mind,he could always blag a ride in a Scooby & discover the true meaning of LIFE.


roflmao!!! If you rekon that's as good as it gets, I suggest that you end it now....

Do us a favour - head back to that Halfords car park, buy yourself the latest fast car 'mag', and blue neon underbody light kit - they look great on minicabs Â


----------



## Guest

head ed.....d!ck head more like. you dont need a TT to make yourself look a pr!ck.

your reference to council estates proves you're a naive middle class ponce.


----------



## jonah

Lets not get personnal :-* after all we all have one thing in common "we are all car enthusiasts" some more than others! else u would drive a TT ;D


----------



## privatebags

What Fun ;D

I like nothing better than letting someone more unfortunate than ourselves (TT Owners) have some of the limelight, just for a short time though. 

The Guy in the addidas track suite looks as if he has eaten too many Scooby snacks though. Most probably thatâ€™s w he heâ€™s got a Scooby as he would not fit into a TT.

The guy with the video camera has obviously seen a TT, thatâ€™s why heâ€™s not videoing the scoobyâ€™s.

I think they must be very cosmopolitan too meet up in a Tescos car park, if they driven on for a further few miles, they would have come to a Waitrose.

I think we need to monitor the Scoobynet forum, so that we can get Essex police to put up road blocks to stop them coming into Essex next time they want to meet in Southend.

Seriously though, us as TT Owners should not mock the afflicted. ;D
We must learn that there are some people out there that do not have our good taste and breeding.

One last thing, they must be very interested in TTâ€™s as they all seam to be getting logons to the TTFORUM ???


----------



## Guest

;D ;D ;D

too much comedy !


----------



## Guest

LOL - I *really* hope this is a wind up because I'd hate to think people are *really* taking this that seriously!!! ???

Can anybody answer my (serious) question BTW or just retort with more abuse (real or baited )?

Be gentle now, I've got an inferior car that's honestly not worth as much as a TT and only has straight line performance as it's single worthy asset 

Ta,

Matt


----------



## jgoodman00

lmao, this is so funny... ;D


----------



## jgoodman00

> LOL - I *really* hope this is a wind up because I'd hate to think people are *really* taking this that seriously!!! Â ???
> 
> Can anybody answer my (serious) question BTW or just retort with more abuse (real or baited )?
> 
> Be gentle now, I've got an inferior car that's honestly not worth as much as a TT and only has straight line performance as it's single worthy asset
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Matt


lol, What was your question?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Never mind,he could always blag a ride in a Scooby & discover the true meaning of LIFE.


LMFAO   

Blag a ride in a scooby ? i'd sonner be sitting on the bog reading a copy of max power,however if you want to discover the true meaning of life then blag a ride in an RS4 or an RS6...................these are real mans cars


----------



## Guest

Well, that IS rich - coming from a fraternity who's cars look like up-turned jelly moulds :

PS have you actually _looked_ at ScoobyNet? Look at how many people are members - there's bound to be people from all walks of life. bear in mind that ScoobyNet is a community... d'uh....

And Audi drivers are meant to be more mature......

PAH!! you're just like BMW drivers 

just a damn sight more pretentious!!!! And yes, I've driven a TT - not my cup of tea (although, I'm sure it is very popular...albeit very expensive for what it is.....)


----------



## Dubcat

> LOL - I *really* hope this is a wind up because I'd hate to think people are *really* taking this that seriously!!! Â ???


This is the 'flame room'. Everyone writes all kinds of fecked up shit in here - none of it is serious man. Just abuse to your hearts content.

Now then - can you confirm for me the fact that scoobies are primarily driven by skin head facist wankers? ;D Certainly seems that way


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> PS have you actually _looked_ at ScoobyNet?


To be honest if you lot are anything to go by then i'd sooner stand in WH Smiths reading a copy of Fast Car magazine


> And Audi drivers are meant to be more mature......


They are..........fact


> And yes, I've driven a TT - not my cup of tea (although, I'm sure it is very popular...albeit very expensive for what it is.....)


Each to their own i guess :-/


----------



## R6B TT

At least it confirms why I bought a TT not a Scooby ...


----------



## Dr_Parmar

i shop at that tesco's in Saaaarfend!! :


----------



## jam

> http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?ThreadID=207049&Page=1


i get personally slated on this thread, what a result!! this guy clearly lives on the seacroft estate! hehe ;D ;D


----------



## teucer2000

They are only jealous becuase they can't afford an EVO......


----------



## R6B TT

Someone's hacked the Original Pic on page 1!


----------



## teucer2000

I thought that was just the latest design modification on the scooby.....


----------



## R6B TT

pgTT gets a personal too -

A guy on there called pgTT spec quote: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- RS4's,Forge DV, Milltek, Lowered,Forge spacers,Bose,6 CD, Armrest,TTOC & RS badges,Brembo Brakes,Bee Sting Aerial,Caractere Grill,JE Design Rear Light Covers,Number Plate Surround, Boot rack, Mud flaps, Alloy tax disc,AND A CRAP SIG PIC -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- He forgot to mention the leopard skin seats by Versace.


----------



## Guest

Message to all TT forum members from the moderators: "Please ensure that you wear your obligatory 'Audi' medallion at every meet!"


----------



## teucer2000

but Versace is sooooooooooo 2002....


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Message to all TT forum members from the moderators: Â "Please ensure that you wear your obligatory 'Audi' medallion at every meet!"


Yeah right : you guys (or should i say girls) really are sad


----------



## Guest

Sad? Probably.

Funny? Most definitely!

Lighten up mate â€" itâ€™s Friday!


----------



## vlastan

The TT forum is going for an overload!!

So many new members have registered since yesterday.

I have to admit that I like this picture that someone posted in the scooby forum.










I was reading an article about Scooby by Jeremy Clarkson in the Sunday Times. Don't forget this guy doesn't like TTs. But he didn't like Scoobys either. Although they are 4 door car they are not really any good at transporting people as the ride is too hard and you feel sea sick.

Also I believe that people buy Scoobys because they are cheap and fast (especially if it is a Japo import). Thats why you see so many teenagers in one. But why would you need a 4 door car if you are a teenager??


----------



## privatebags

Guess What ???

I tried to look at the scoobynet website, but my content checking system would not allow my web browser to open the page.
It classifuied it as only for sad, not very dynamic W**k**s. ;D

Shame, I so wanted to have a good laugh.

Never mind I will just have to keep reading this topic, and seeing there vain attempts at be funny. ;D

Great pic at the beginning though, I thought that only paid up members of the Gay seen had access to this pic. 
Must be a Scooby driver who hacked the site.

More proof to there unsuitability to own a TT. ;D


----------



## chip

So is the next TT meet going to be held at a nursery? Perfect place for childrens ......

I can see why some people view TT owners the way they do.


----------



## Andyman

I have to agree. Calm down kids, they're only cars. 
Thereâ€™s no denying that the Scooby is an awesome motor but clearly not to everyoneâ€™s taste as far as styling goes. I've beaten Scoobs on the road and also had my ass kicked by others so I ain't gonna be stupid enough to say one is better than the other. Whats the point in getting personal over it? This is rapidly turning into a 'My knobs bigger than you're knob' argument. Who cares?


----------



## Guest

Well I own neither, but know which one I would rather have, and it aint German 

The local TT owners round here are either young lads with "rich daddys" or sex and the city type birds who are completely up themselves.

Oh and not forgetting sales reps.

Whooped a 180 TT in my 94 MR2 (non-turbo) a few months back (dont own that car now though either) 

Driver was sound enough though and acknowledged that he had been whooped by a 104k miles 8 year old jap mobile


----------



## TTotal

I may try one of these bloo things and see what all the fuss is all about, do they do a skip version...?
PS why do they all have a plug lead missing ? :-/


----------



## r1

> I thought that only paid up members of the Gay seen had access to this pic.
> Must be a Scooby driver who hacked the site.
> 
> More proof to there unsuitability to own a TT. ;D


Gay scene

Their unsuitability

if that helps.....


----------



## garyc

> Lets all go and take the piss out of the MGF drivers instead Â ;D


This is a very good point. Farmers are not usually known for their wit. 

Top post. Top thread. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## privatebags

> Gay scene
> 
> Their unsuitability
> 
> if that helps.....


Thanks for checking my grammar and spelling, perhaps I should become a scooby owner.....!!!!!!!


----------



## vernan

Yeah man! Quality vehicles. That's what counts in Japan. Look lovely parked on the kerb next to the white painted concrete lions and the old kebab wrappers.

Gawd bless yer.


----------



## head_ed

> LOL must have touched a nerve there to spark of this inane babble about council estates and porn movies.


Nope no nerve touched! You are in the flame room you drive a Scooby what else do you expect in the TT forum? Â And as you seem to be pointing your stereotypical stick in our direction I thought it would be common courtesy to return the compliment! ;D



> Have a cuppa sit back and think if it really deserved that triad?


A triad? I don't remember sending you a chinese gangster...Does one mean a 'tirade' by any chance? :

I think breathing in all that plastic and petrol fumes has gone to your head. Or is it just your apparent lack of 'edjukation'? Â ;D


----------



## Guest

> Thanks for checking my grammar and spelling, perhaps I should become a scooby owner.....!!!!!!!


Don't bother - most of the Scooby lot are no better!! <breifly distances himself  >

I'm sure I could drag out lots of old pics of shitty looking Audi's to match the above post but I don't see that it would

a) acheive anything
b) prove anything
c) make me appear to be any less childish that the above post   

Ta,

Matt


----------



## teucer2000

Question - is the scooby the Capri of the millenium...


----------



## head_ed

> Question - is the scooby the Capri of the millenium...


Now you come to mention it, it does look like something that Del Boy would upgrade to from his lime green 'Capri Ghia'! ;D


----------



## Guest

Well, it's not a Coupe for a start so perhaps the TT is closer....      

Well you *did* ask     

Matt


----------



## vernan

> I'm sure I could drag out lots of old pics of shitty looking Audi's to match the above post but I don't see that it would
> 
> a) acheive anything
> b) prove anything
> c) make me appear to be any less childish that the above post


Childish in the sense of "TTs are gay. Hurrr. Yeah, Vat's wot I said to 'im. Yer. Gay and hairdressers drive 'em. Yer. Hurrr. 'Ere get us another Big Mac while you're up there mate. Cheers. Laavely. Yer. Gay. Vat's wot I said. Hairdressers. Yerr.." etc.


----------



## teucer2000

Agreed - the scooby isn't a coupe but it does seem to pander to the type of bloke who likes lots of letters on the boot....for GLX read WRX.....


----------



## Guest

I didn't say I didn't agree with you...


----------



## Guest

looks like the jumble sale blokes have changed the pic    on the 1st post on page 1


----------



## vernan




----------



## vernan

I only returned your wink to reinforce stereotypes, by the way.


----------



## Andy_TT

A least with the Scooby's residuals it won't be long before Del Boy and the other residents of Nelson Mandela House will be able to afford one. 

It will certainly be a lot more useful at the market and car boot sale than a TT. Do you think the dealer will supply a Rodney and Cassandra sun visor to match the lovely gold wheels?


----------



## Guest

Only because you can't get bugger all in the back of a Titty.

I was working at a local VW audi deaer in hants a while ago and speaking to some of the techies there they say they are one of the worst car they have to work on.

Any way if your jellymold poofter mobiles are so good why did they keep falling oof the road when they first came out?


----------



## Guest

Wahoooooo

Corner


----------



## TTotal

I seriously fail to see what the connection is between cars and a chaps sexuality..... ???

Perhaps we can have a pop at lesbians and fat people or coloured folk too ?

Just a thought.

Hairdressers..mmm well fair enough !


----------



## Guest

but doesn't scooby drive one of these...


----------



## Guest

I don't think Fred or Shaggy ever let him drive because he didn't have a driving license.......that and the fact that he was a DOG    

Matt


----------



## PeteDolan

> Only because you can't bugger all in the back of a Titty.


Not sure I'd want to bugger anyone in my car. Must be a Scooby thing


----------



## Guest

Good reasons not to buy a TT........

http://www.audi-tt-complaints.co.uk 
http://www.myaudittsucks.com

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Any way if your jellymold poofter mobiles are so good why did they keep falling oof the road when they first came out?


Well get your facts right first.............
The original TT has been tested by many professional drivers who ALL agree that the handling was superb.It was also tested by the Thames valley police who also agreed that the handling was good and there was no problem with the handling of the car and when certain accidents were investigated it was often found that the idiots behind the wheel were to blame.
There happens to be a professional driver who sometimes posts on here and i know for a fact that he will confirm this ;D


----------



## Guest

Thats why they have shiny knee rest for the boy on boy action  on the centre consul or is that the extra strengthing to hold the jelly mold together when it's upside down ;D


----------



## Guest

The quote was, "can't _get_ bugger all..."

Must be your hairdressing routes showing thorugh (no pun intended)

Either that or use jus cnot raed.


----------



## Guest

LOL @ Huxley ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## teucer2000

"Shiny knee rest" - last time I looked it was matt aluminium...you must be thinking of the plastic on your scooby dashboard.


----------



## PeteDolan

> The quote was, "can't get bugger all..."
> 
> Must be your hairdressing routes showing thorugh (no pun intended)
> 
> Either that or use jus cnot raed.


Ha - very good
But I cut and paste your comment rather than typing it in - it was the smart thing to do  .
Still never mind it was funny whilst it lasted - shame you changed it.


----------



## Guest

> The suspension is praiseworthy for its comfortable ride but disappointing with its imprecise connection (by $60,000 sports car standards, otherwise acceptable) to the pavement. The TT Roadster seems somewhat less sharp in its steering response than did the TT Coupe tested here earlier this year, perhaps reflecting minor suspension tuning changes made by Audi in response to TT rollovers on German autobahns.


Ok Very good handling then :


----------



## teucer2000

Damn - I have to go home now.....to all you Scooby drivers may I wish all your dreams come true......one day you will be able to afford a better car, but until then enjoy the size of your spoiler...I'm sure it really helps beat a TT at all the traffic lights.


----------



## BreTT

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Point of order. Just who gave permission for the riff raff to join this forum? It is cruel and unusual punishment to be giving them a sample of life on the other side of the financial divide; something they can only dream of whilst playing the Lotto every week.

Tallyho, what what!


----------



## head_ed

> but doesn't scooby drive one of these...


Yep! What you really mean is the ugly bloke with the dog and the loud coloured trash can. Sundeep you got it in one mate! ;D


----------



## head_ed

> Must be your hairdressing routes showing thorugh (no pun intended)
> Either that or use jus cnot raed. Â


Don't you mean 'roots' half wit? ;D


----------



## Guest

Perhaps it was ironic (like the 2nd line)      

Matt


----------



## NickP

I can't see what all the fuss is about..its only good natured banter....some people seem to get very defensive all of a sudden... :-/

I seem to remember something like this happening around a year ago!

As the saying goes 'Let he who shall throw the first stone......'


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Ok Very good handling then :


And you point is ?


----------



## R6B TT

Thought this was quite funny though ... they do seem very upset!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Silver 225 Coupe with AmD passengers blowdryer, 265 bhp with 282.1 lb ft of torque, Miltek scisor sharpener, Oz 18" scisor blades, H&R Springs 25mm lowered, 16mm curlers, Brembo clippers upgrade
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jgoodman00

Thing is, the scooby is like a pair of work-overalls, & the TT like a tailored suit. The scooby is fine for working on the farm, or driving through muddy lanes, but you wouldnt want to goto anything important in one. On the otherhand, the TT is not quite as practical or functional, but everything about it feels special. Each part of the TT is like a work of art, & cut from the very finest cloth.

Audi drivers are definitely more mature


----------



## BreTT

> I can't see what all the fuss is about..its only good natured banter....some people seem to get very defensive all of a sudden... :-/
> 
> I seem to remember something like this happening around a year ago!
> 
> As the saying goes 'Let he who shall throw the first stone......'


Champion idea what what! Stone the oiks!


----------



## NickP

;D


----------



## Dubcat

I went to the uk based complaints website and the first line says:

An online resouce to expose Audi UK's appauling customer service.

If you are going to set up a web site of the kind you have set up, and you are going to the expense of registering your domain and the trouble of actually setting up the site, at least get the spooling roight you wanker.

phoTToniq.


----------



## Guest

> Point of order. Just who gave permission for the riff raff to join this forum? It is cruel and unusual punishment to be giving them a sample of life on the other side of the financial divide; something they can only dream of whilst playing the Lotto every week.


Who said we needed permission, and who are you calling riff raff? Take a chill pill and learn to take a joke.

As for the other side of the finanical divide - there are a fair few imprezas that cost more than any of your standard TT's. But hey thats just shown you to be a snob. ;D

I personally think TT's are one of the nicer looking coupes/convertibles out there. I however wouldnt buy one for practicality reasons i.e. size/doors. My scoob may have a w*nk interior but I cant say that I bought my car to sit in it and jerk off over the dash. I bought the thing to drive and it does drive well no matter what you say.

Yes it drinks fuel, yes to some it looks ugly, yes the insurance is a bitch, yes it attracts good and bad attention, yes to some the flat 4 sounds like its running on one less cylinder but to me it sounds sweet - but the advantages far outway the disadvantages IMHO. Each to their own - if we didnt all like different cars then every mofo would be driving a Vectra or even worse a Fiat Multipla.

Simon.


----------



## Guest

Oh soz - forgot my mod list :

Ambi Pur Air Freshner (aqua)
Floor mats (front and rear)
Aftermarket numberplate (with black border!!)
Shell Optimax Petrol
Bag of humbugs in the glovebox

Simon.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Yes it drinks fuel, yes to some it looks ugly, yes the insurance is a bitch, yes it attracts good and bad attention, yes to some the flat 4 sounds like its running on one less cylinder but to me it sounds sweet - but the advantages far outway the disadvantages IMHO. Each to their own - if we didnt all like different cars then every mofo would be driving a Vectra or even worse a Fiat Multipla.
> 
> Simon.


I'm shocked and amazed  as this must be the first sensible statement i've ever read from a scooby lover


----------



## Guest

aw shucks

/me looks embarrased :-[


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Oh and another point to note, how comes you scooby lovers never post on http://www.rs246.com ? is it because you know there are plenty of cars there that will blow you away ? ;D


----------



## head_ed

P1, thank you for bringing some civility and sense to this discussion..

At the end of the day they are just lumps of metal.. (ok the TT is a nicer lump of metal  ) but that's all..

Time for people to live and let live methinks..


----------



## R6B TT

I was thinking about this earlier - if I'd wanted a Sccoby I could have bought 1 (or 2) - I chose a TT, it's horses for courses. I wanted a car I would enjoy driving and would be pleased to own, and was a ton more fun than Kimmo (Saaby)
For the Scooby owners, enjoy your cars but BHP does not equal a bigger dick / tits depending on sex.
Can't believe this has got so silly.


----------



## EVERARD

> Thing is, the scooby is like a pair of work-overalls, & the TT like a tailored suit. The scooby is fine for working on the farm, or driving through muddy lanes, but you wouldnt want to goto anything important in one. On the otherhand, the TT is not quite as practical or functional, but everything about it feels special. Each part of the TT is like a work of art, & cut from the very finest cloth.


Yes but why do they always cut it from so much shity grey cloth. Lack of vision, lack of imagination or just do it to be boring.

I think you are living in the dark ages if you think that the only Subaru is a farm workhorse.I dont know many landed gentry that want to go 0-60 in under 5 seconds.I know plenty that would chuck a few labs & the odd shot gun in the back of a Subaru Forester though.

It's what is known as "diversity" within a manufacturers product portfolio.


----------



## Guest

> Oh and another point to note, how comes you scooby lovers never post on www.rs246.com ? is it because you know there are plenty of cars there that will blow you away?


There is always something faster no matter what you have. A well tuned skyline would eat both for breakfast.

IMHO a standard P1/Sti V5 Type R etc would beat an RS4 on A/B roads. The RS4 would however leave the scoob for dead after a tonne. Depends what you want out of a car.

Simon.


----------



## EVERARD

> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Point of order. Just who gave permission for the riff raff to join this forum? It is cruel and unusual punishment to be giving them a sample of life on the other side of the financial divide


Classic case of more money than sense then.[smiley=stupid.gif]

And guess who ended up with the over-priced,over-hyped excuse for a car.No wonder you have sooo much bitterness & what with that denial complex,you really should try therapy. :-*


----------



## Guest

> if I'd wanted a Sccoby I could have bought 1 (or 2)


Erm what do you mean? The latest impreza Sti 8 is Â£25k OTR basic. IIRC the top of the range TT roadster is Â£29k OTR basic. Excuse me if my maths is wrong but 25k doesnt go into 29k twice or anywhere near it.

Simon.


----------



## scoTTy

I like my car but I am embarrassed by the number of up their own arse, snob, elitest tossers that the car increasingly seems to attract.

Why the fuck does everyone always start on scooby drivers being dodgy geezers who couldn't afford a TT? What a load of bollocks.

These threads are a pile of shite and both sides should both chill and realise that we all enjoy our cars and bought them for our own reasons.

Scooby drivers are not all council estate hard up wide boys.

TT drivers are not all up their own arse twats with superiority complexes (even if it appears that way sometimes).

:-[


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> It's what is known as "diversity" within a manufacturers product portfolio.


And this is something that Subaru know very little about.............unlike Audi


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> There is always something faster no matter what you have. A well tuned skyline would eat both for breakfast.


Erm yeah right :


----------



## Guest

I think both sides need to rethink their positions. Then suck my Diesel fumes as I leave you all standing.

;D ;D ;D ;D

Rage ( sporting 303Lb/ft of torque )

Chipped Seat Ibiza TDi sport.

Find me on www.Seatcupra.net


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> There is always something faster no matter what you have. A well tuned skyline would eat both for breakfast.
> 
> IMHO a standard P1/Sti V5 Type R etc would beat an RS4 on A/B roads. The RS4 would however leave the scoob for dead after a tonne. Depends what you want out of a car.
> 
> Simon.


Exactly - there will always be something faster. But that said, who gives a feck what would beat what on any roads - we all have reasons for buying the car we have and that's that. My original post was a humorous dig that's all - in the same way the Scooby boys will readily take a pop at the cossie/cavalier/nova/max power boys - it's all observation, and good natured at that, I hope - just a shame that some people take it as a personal assault and dive straight into car slagging and speed/performance figures - who gives? To the untrained eye all a car is is looks anyway eg: "mm....nice looking car mate" etc......


----------



## Guest

Apologies in advance if I am wrong but I dont see any 1000bhp RS4's doing 9 second quarter miles and over 200mph 

Simon


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

I think we've all said our piece.......got whatever off our chests and had our fun......end of story :-X


----------



## Guest

;D

Nice one lads.. 
Evo owners always enjoy a good laugh..


----------



## Guest

> Apologies in advance if I am wrong but I dont see any 1000bhp RS4's doing 9 second quarter miles and over 200mph Â


these TT's are found winning in the Gerrman DTM Touring Car championship Â 

and btw I have TWIN cupholders Â


----------



## Guest

Well, I've said it many times before, and I'll say it again.

I still think a MY95 MR2 Turbo is better than any Scoob or Audi TT 

Better looking, faster and much cheaper to buy and run


----------



## BreTT

> Classic case of more money than sense then.[smiley=stupid.gif]
> 
> And guess who ended up with the over-priced,over-hyped excuse for a car.No wonder you have sooo much bitterness & what with that denial complex,you really should try therapy. :-*


Tongue was firmly in cheek when posting. Fer feks sake, I live in Fife! Not that many fekking landed Gentry here! That said, the local lunatic farmer drives a scooby!


----------



## nutts

Funniest thread for a long time ;D ;D

It taken me all of an hours to get through it all, as I was laughing so much. ;D

Well done all for making my morning  

For the record (and this isn't the first time I've said it)... I think the Scooby is a good car, fast and handles well. OK it looks like a square plastic box with bits chopped off and some silly sodding wing on the back 

And we ALL know the TT (especially the coupe) is a great looking car and generally it isn't as quick as the top of the range Scooby (unless you're called Rob )... now wouldn't THAT be funny ;D I can just imagine the Scooby owner of his brand new standard P1/Sti V5 Type R trying it on with the B3ves from a set of lights. I think he'd take it back and start complaining ;D

Anyway each to his own, is what I say. Maybe one day someone will be big enough to arrange a mutual meet, so we can actually ALL see we're ALL car enthusiasts at the end of the day (even if some wear Burberry caps )
: : : :


----------



## kmpowell

> And we ALL know the TT (especially the coupe) is a great looking car and generally it isn't as quick as the top of the range Scooby (unless you called Rob )... now wouldn't THAT be funny ;D I can just imagine the Scooby owner of his brand new standard P1/Sti V5 Type R trying it on with the B3ves from a set of lights. I think he'd take it back and start complaining ;D


Now that would be fun to Watch!!!! 

Speaking as somebody who has access to a New generation Scooby STi, its a great car, BUT soooooo dull to drive, it drinks like a fish and the build quality is shite. But it is FECKIN quick!!!!


----------



## Guest

At least scoob drivers get out and DRIVE their cars !
TT drivers just try and pose round town....
can TT drivers not handle the twisty stuff??

The ONLY way that a TT would keep up with a scoob round the twisties would be if the scoob was TOWING IT !!! ;D

See the way i took that Corner ?? Â ;D


----------



## BreTT

> See the way i took that Corner ?? Â ;D


Didn't someone recently post a picture of a scooby that had gone around a corner as described above? IIRC, it was parked on its roof in a hedge. :


----------



## Guest

for gods sake how stupid is this.

i used to like TT's when they first came out, but now there common as muck, they all look the same and there either black or silver, how sad.

yoo dont hear people shouting at the light, "ooooh look at that TT!" : do you?

scoobs get that attention and the power is a bonus, i love scoobs and my mate had one too but sold it and bought an A4 Cabriolet, i prefer the scoob, he likes the cab.

its all down to personal taste, end of story.


----------



## pgtt

> its all down to personal taste, end of story


here here


----------



## jampott

> yoo dont hear people shouting at the light, "ooooh look at that TT!" do you?


Erm... yes you do. Often. I've lost count of the number of times people have mouthed "nice car" at lights, or said it at petrol stations, or simply kept on looking as I've driven past....

I have considered the "Scooby / Evo" type of car. I like to drive rather than polish. But I have *always* been put off by 2 things. The "looks" (its way too OTT - the kind of car that a Max Power lad would design, rather than an artist) and the "image" - stereotype or not, it seems to be driven by slightly more rich/grown up Nova boys for whom the power figures and gold wheels are what they can talk about in the pub. For me, no matter how many "bangs per buck" the car offers in terms of driving thrills, they can't outweight (IMHO) those two "downsides".

Of course some people LIKE that look (as I've said) so the car WILL appeal to them. And my second criticism - well that IS the image some people want to uphold. So that WILL be a plus factor for them, but its not for me.......

Subaru are not known for their style. Even the hardcore Scooby owners crown went potty when they saw the revised version with nasty headlights etc - Subaru trying to bring the car to a slightly wider audience and alienating both new and old owners alike! There is no doubt the boxer engine is very good, the traction and handling are very good, but it can never be described as "Stylish" and sometimes that *is* what matters, despite what some people might try and tell you.......

As for the rest...... well I'm sorry, they simply don't make either an EVO or Scooby ragtop. In fact there ARE only 2 other 4wd roadsters I could choose to buy (I think) and certainly nothing in my price range (Porsche and Lambo being the only other 2 I can think of!). And now I've got used to open-top motoring, I have a 4wd Roadster that can certainly give a Scooby a fair run for its money, yet still oozes SOOO much style and class. For me thats the best of all worlds. Personal taste? Of course it is......


----------



## head_ed

> TT drivers just try and pose round town....


Err no....depends on the TT owner! It maybe 4WD but there's nothing like having 4 wheels off the ground!  I'm sure a few of you guys must have sampled the delights of the A470 in Wales if you haven't get out there. Lots of twists, cambered bends, hills....say no more! Â  ;D

But sadly lots of hidden cameras! We managed to rack up 9 speeding tickets in Portmerion in one swoop. Well worth a visit if you guys haven't been but watch out for the parked vans!


----------



## Nik-S3

> There is no doubt the boxer engine is very good, the traction and handling are very good, but it can never be described as "Stylish"


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

not stylish, i love it


----------



## jampott

eh? Thats a Boxster (Porsche)

I said "boxer"..... (as in horizontally opposed cylinders)

Get a grip, man!! This is a Scooby thread, not a Porker one!!


----------



## vagman

What great entertainment. ;D

Keep reeling em in.

Thanks Stu


----------



## vagman

> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> not stylish, i love it


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

yer barking up the wrong tree, Nik ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

Hey Vagman, nice car !

Where do ya put the batteries ?? Â 

PS. Â How much for a short back and sides?

OOH!! And another great corner from me!


----------



## nickyb

I like this bit 



> Posted by: DW Posted on: May 9th, 2003, 1:32pm
> The local TT owners round here are either young lads with "rich daddys" or sex and the city type birds who are completely up themselves.


Here....Louise.....Donna K.......Wakkita....Daniella....Have you seen this? ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa.

Is that supposed to be insulting? I think not!

And on that note, what's the difference between a male TT driver and a male Scooby driver.........................................................................................about 5 hours!

So I hear :


----------



## Dr_Parmar

ok now im gunna get involved! 

WHAT Exactly Denotes a YOUNG LAD may i ask mr scoobydoo driver?

and i happen to know alot of "sex & the city"type girls.. they are all lovely!

"stereotyping is the weapon of the un-educated" Malcolm X [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Lisa.

A scooby driver pulled up fast outside his local Spar and jumps out, swaggers in and buys a Max power, a packet of chewing gum and some tissues. The cute girl on the counter smiles at him as she puts his things into a bag, and says " single huh?"

The guy leans on one elbow and says "yeah , how did you guess?"

And the cute girl replies " Because you're fucking ugly"


----------



## jampott

5 hrs?

Am I being naiive, but 5 hrs of what?

;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> A scooby driver pulled up fast outside his local Spar and jumps out, swaggers in and buys a Max power, a packet of chewing gum and some tissues. The cute girl on the counter smiles at him as she puts his things into a bag, and says " single huh?"
> 
> The guy leans on one elbow and says "yeah , how did you guess?"
> 
> And the cute girl replies " Because you're fucking ugly" Â


Excellent ;D


----------



## jampott

Difference between a Scooby and a Sheep?

Far less embarrassing getting out of a sheep........


----------



## jampott

SUBARU - we all know what it stands for.....:

Screwed Up Beyond All Repair Usually
Sad, Urban Barge - And Really Ugly

and when read backwards, its:

URA-BUS


----------



## nutts

VERY funny Lisa! ;D ;D ;D

edit: Where did it go? :-/


----------



## jampott

So funny, its vanished


----------



## Lisa.

Sorry I removed it because I thought it may be too near the truth to be funny....... :-/ :-X

and again...

How many Scooby drivers does it take to change a light bulb?

Three, one to change it and two others to listen whilst he brags about how he screwed it.............

What's a Scooby drivers idea of foreplay?

Half an hour of begging Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Nik-S3

hmmm, just come back to this thread after a few days away from the ol' computer and sees ones made a bit of an arse of ones self

Boxster indeed


----------



## Lisa.

How many scooby jokes are there?

None, they are all true.

Want more?


----------



## jampott

> ones made a bit of an arse of ones self


forgiven, old man.. eh, what?

toodle pip

kindly fetch one's tweed overcoat and depart henceforth


----------



## Lisa.

Why do Scooby drivers want to marry virgins?

Because they can't stand criticism.


----------



## Lisa.

How do you know when a Scooby driver is gonna say something witty,funny or intelligent?

He starts off with " Guess what I just read on the TT Forum..............." ;D


----------



## jampott

keep 'em coming!!


----------



## vagman

> edit: Where did it go? :-/


Where did what go?? ???


----------



## nutts

Lisa put it back again ;D


----------



## Guest

Yet again TT owners show there snobbishness originality buy rehashing and re-using other peoples stuff, we can all troll through a joke book and change the subject to a Scooby or a Scooby driver, please come up with something Original.

Thanks to the wit of Snobby TT Owners Â I can now sleep at night knowing that I stereotype as an Ugly OAP who's job is as a low income Porn Star living on a council estate.

Oh how I aspire to be like you TT owners, a stuck up Snooby tart who is so much better than everyone else coz I drive a cheap rebadged convertable Beetle/Golf/A3/Skoda skip.


----------



## jampott

Yeah, sorry....

SUBARU = "Sad, Urban Barge - And Really Ugly"

I nicked that from "FIAT" and just changed the name of the car....

ROFLMAO


----------



## r1

I think certain Scooby drivers are missing the point...the TT is not a re-badged Skoda. The Skoda is a re-badged VW. Simple enough concept.

Oh and while I'm here....you're all skinheaded..err....you all live on council estates...erm..your cars look like they've crashed through halfords....my dads harder than yours. And so on.

OK?


----------



## aidb

You're a very bad man Stu! Â


----------



## Guest

Presumably, the TT, Fabia, Leon and A3 are in fact a re-badged Golf as that came first and the TT (and the others) is based on what would have been that existing platform?

One other thing, do you guys (that are taking this seriously (as opposed to the wind up merchants   ;D )) look down on the other VAG "brands" like you do at the boy-racer esq, style lacking, council house residing, baseball cap/puffer jacket wearing, skint Impreza owners? <serious question>   

Ta,

Matt


----------



## paulb

I look down on all VAG cars now ;D


----------



## teucer2000

But the new A3 is the first to use the new VW group platform, the Golf follows on later.....

Personally speaking I look down at anyone who doesn't drive a sportscar.


----------



## Guest

Do you look down on yourself then?    ;D ;D

Seriously, I don't class the TT as a Sports car, nor do I class my STi as one either (just so you don't think I'm being nasty!!!!)

Matt


----------



## teucer2000

Sports Coupe?


----------



## Kell

While it may be true that the TT was only able to made affordable by platform sharing, it was still only ever designed as a sports car from the outset.

Unlike the Subaru WRX, which was designed as a four door family saloon. And a shite one at that. Sticking a big turbo in it, covering it in glue and ram-raiding halfords does not make it worth the extra cash.

Like a lot of people on here I respect what the Subaru can do as a performance car. But whomever it was that mentioned the fact that the TT isn't a proper sports car as it wasn't featured in the sports car shootout on fifth gear is, once again, shooting themselves in the foot.

It wasn't featured because they didn't reckon that a 4WD car is a true sports car. And that would make yours...


----------



## Guest

Perhaps but I think that is not really a "Sports" car - but then, who wants to find out what the "real" deffinition of that is?  

I have heard my car described as a "Sports" Saloon which is probably accurate if you class a TT as a Sports Coupe?

What is the 0-60, 30-70 and 0-100 of the 225 TT anyway? (I could look it up but I'm sure you know it off the top of your head?)

Ta,

Matt


----------



## Guest

> Unlike the Subaru WRX, which was designed as a four door family saloon. And a shite one at that. Sticking a big turbo in it, covering it in glue and ram-raiding halfords does not make it worth the extra cash.


OOooo - get her : I was talking to the mature amongst you and was having an interesting discussion but if you want to rant and rave and trade insults, I'm afraid you'll have to find someone else - I'm not interested  Out of interest, do you think that the Impreza is "shit" as a drivers/performance car, or as a car that's "stylish" to own and has class/status etc? Just so I can be clear on what you are talking about 



> Like a lot of people on here I respect what the Subaru can do as a performance car. But whomever it was that mentioned the fact that the TT isn't a proper sports car as it wasn't featured in the sports car shootout on fifth gear is, once again, shooting themselves in the foot.


I made no reference to that, I was quoting my personal opinion which you can agree/disagree with, I don't care. That's why it's *your* opinion  (but we could have a reasoned discussion about it if you like  )



> It wasn't featured because they didn't reckon that a 4WD car is a true sports car. And that would make yours...


A "Sports" Saloon (perhaps) - a Rally Replica? A reasonably quick car with little status? Perhaps - I suppose it depends on your standpoint/frame of reference (like most things   )?

Calm down (or stop fishing  ) and play nice now 

Ta,

Matt


----------



## teucer2000

0-60 is 6.4 I think...no idea about the others but I'd guess the WRX is a bit quicker?


----------



## Kell

I'm all for give and take. I don't actually remember who made the comments that I used as a basis for my reply. If it wasn't you, then the reply wasn't aimed at you.

I was replying to them first and foremost.

Oh, and don't think I don't have a vested interest in Subaru's. My company does the work that makes it possible for 555 to sponsor Subaru, and there are tonnes and tonnes of 555 emblazoned jackets, T-shirts (even trainers) knocking about at work. I also had the privilige of being driven in a Rally prepared Scooby by Jimmy McCrae, so I know all about how quick they are.

But to answer the questions in the order they were asked.



> OOooo - get her I was talking to the mature amongst you and was having an interesting discussion but if you want to rant and rave and trade insults, I'm afraid you'll have to find someone else - I'm not interested Out of interest, do you think that the Impreza is "shit" as a drivers/performance car, or as a car that's "stylish" to own and has class/status etc? Just so I can be clear on what you are talking about


I know that the standard Imprezza is also a driver's car on account of how the chassis is reasonably well set up. But that doesn't make it a desirable car. It's plasticky, thirsty and ugly. All, in my humble opinion of course.



> I made no reference to that, I was quoting my personal opinion which you can agree/disagree with, I don't care. That's why it's *your* opinion (but we could have a reasoned discussion about it if you like )


If you made no reference to it, then the response wasn't aimed at you.



> A "Sports" Saloon (perhaps) - a Rally Replica? A reasonably quick car with little status? Perhaps - I suppose it depends on your standpoint/frame of reference (like most things )?


Admittedly, I was busy typing my post when you had already conceded that you considered the STi also not a sports car, I'm just a slow typist.

For the record, both types of car will attract different types of drivers. The TT can, with some modifications, be made into a good track car. The Subaru possibly with fewer.

Stereotypes aside, the Scooby does attract the baseball capped, shellsuit wearing 'yoofs' - because of its image. Whereas the TT does attract the design orientated, older types.

They both attract enthusaists as their core drivers though.

Horses for courses and all that, but I was answering some of the more irrate Scooby owners that found their way onto this thread - rather tan your somewhat more sensible reasoning.

Besides, I get the piss taken out of me as I wear baseball caps too - but then I play, so I'm allowed to.


----------



## Guest

Off the top of my head the (new shape, MY01 >) WRX is 5.8 and the STi is 5.2. I'm not a big one for 0-60 times as the overall "package" is more important to me. Usually handling and brakes get improved way before power......  

Matt


----------



## Guest

Group hug all round then now that the arses have quietened down?   ;D

BTW, I'm not *certain* but didn't 555 stop sponsoring the SWRT about 4 years ago?   ;D

Ta,

Matt 

P.S. I have a baseball cap too but I only wear it when I need it (on hot foreign holidays   ;D ;D )


----------



## Kell

> BTW, I'm not *certain* but didn't 555 stop sponsoring the SWRT about 4 years ago?


They DID, but...


----------



## W7 PMC

I always find these threads very funny & i'm a little shocked that i missed most of the action.

Does seem a bit odd that certain TT owners see fit to personally attack Scooby owners. I guess its just down to personality types more than actual car ownership.

Seen Scoob owners start the same kind of attack threads before towards TT onwers, so i don't think there is any real difference there.

Point of fact is personal taste. My TT would beat more Scoobs than it would lose against, but there are certainly a good few Scoobs that could show my car a clean set of heels. I personally don't like the way they look, but do like how they sound & perform.

Can we please keep these differences in car tastes in a little perspective. Some cars we like & some we don't, end of story.

Have a nice day  ;D

0-60 times differ (no surprise there) depending on what publication you're reading. Think the one most people seem to agree on is 6.2 seconds. Mine has managed around the 5.8 mark, but it aint standard.


----------



## jampott

Hey Clarkson,

sitting on the fence so much is likely to give you splinters in your arse....


----------



## Guest

Out of curiosity, what have you done to your car to enable it to show a clean pair of heels to Imprezas (or is that just that you have the ability to drive properly?  ;D )

Ta,

Matt


----------



## W7 PMC

Tim:

Knob off. No foreign objects in my arse.  ;D

Matt:

Jabbasport re-map t0 285/290bhp & fairly healthy torque figures 8) ;D

I did only say it could beat more than i'd lose against, but could certainly not beat all Scoobs (or other more powerful cars for that matter) & can drive properly (most of the time )


----------



## Guest

Nice ;D

Watch out though, the Power Scoob boys are now getting quite serious and you're only mildly interesting if your Scoob has 350-400bhp now 8) ;D

450-500 upwards is where they are going these days (that has gotta rock and can't wait for a ride in one of those!!!! ;D ;D ;D )

Ta,

Matt


----------



## W7 PMC

Cheers Matt:

I'll keep my eyes out for the Power Scoobs.

500bhp in a 4cylinder motor is insane (reminds me of the good old cossie days 8) ;D), but probably awesome fun.

If i see one, i'll whip the bike out (no competition then )


----------



## Guest

...even then in a straight line they are going to be competitive....   

There has been some discussion about this very fact on SN recently and some of the guys are trying to setup a Bike vs Tuned Scoob drag strip type affair at the end of a Bike airfield day in Oxford this summer - wanna come?  ;D (I'm tempted to take my Bike along as my Scoob is nowhere near fast enough :'( )

What's the Bike BTW, it's a little too small to make out in the pic....

Ta,

Matt


----------



## W7 PMC

Matt:

Bike is a Kawasaki ZX12R. Its a 2000 model, so pre Euro regs of restricting Hyper/Super bikes on UK roads, so mine is pushing out 180bhp. Its the most powerful model of bike in the world.

The only vehicle able to compete, would be an identical ZX12R or an F1 car. See thread on main forum about "Can you beat 132mph?"

May consider the drag, but Oxford is amny miles from where i live, so i'd be knackered before i got there. Keep me posted though.


----------



## Guest

Been a Biker only a couple of months less than have been driving cars so don't need to be told how fast the ZX12 is Â   

Have a wander over to the SN Biker Forum some time... http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/forum.asp?ForumID=37 (It's a bit quiet but a decent bunch of chaps  )

Ta,

Matt 

P.S. Where do you live then?


----------



## jampott

Before Lisa beats me to it,



> it's a little too small to make out in the pic....


Thats something else normally said of Scooby drivers.....

*chuckle*


----------



## jampott

I forgot to say... please abide by the rules of this forum. Paul, you should know better...

This is the FLAME room. If you want to have a sensible conversation about bikes, kindly FUCK OFF to the "Off Topic" forum and leave us to have our inane, opinionated rants in here.....

Some people, eh? :-[


----------



## Guest

Oops - sorry - didn't want to break the rules of someone else's BBS.

FUCK OFF you hairdressing, VAG driving, spotty dullard and leave us to chat about bikes....

(is that better  ;D 8) )

Matt


----------



## W7 PMC

> Oops - sorry - didn't want to break the rules of someone else's BBS.
> 
> FUCK OFF you hairdressing, VAG driving, spotty dullard and leave us to chat about bikes....
> 
> (is that better Â  ;D 8) )
> 
> Matt


Yeh Tim. Consider yourself told  ;D

When have you known me to have a sensible conversation on any subject.

Matt, i'll have a quick look over at the SN biker forum ;D


----------



## scoTTy

Traitor!

[smiley=hanged.gif]

;D


----------



## David_A

on the bike topic - is your 1200 faster 0-100 and top speed than a hayabusa?

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC

David:

Depends what you read. On paper the original ZX12R was slightly quicker on all facts & figures, but it was only by a small margin. A better quality rider than me on a Busa, could no doubt out perform me on a 12.

The 2 bikes were held in the category of Hyper Bikes by the press, due to there awesome power, but the 12 almost always came out on top due to slightly higher power output, slightly lower weight & being just that little bit more flickable.


----------



## Mayur

Just look at some of the people drooling over a Scooby... especially the blonde... do you think she would ever drive a TT?... tsk tsk tsk...










and


----------



## TTotal

That burds really a sikko ! :


----------



## scoTTy

Essex Burd Alert !!


----------



## TTotal

And thats big John from Audi-Sport net behind lifting up the scooby with his little finger , up the exhaust pipe !


----------



## R6B TT

His finger up who's exhaust pipe ? S'pose the pic the Scooby boys chose when they hacked the thread says it all - 'Welcome to this Gay Thread'


----------



## pumaro

This is funnier than the jokes section... [smiley=dude.gif]

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R6B TT

Check this one out:

http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.a ... did=207911

blackbeastcrap
Scooby Regular
Posts: 17 
From: Kent and America (did I mention that) 
Registered: 
[ADD TO MY VIP LIST]

posted Sunday, May 11, 2003 22:10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5k is likely to be a duffer but in all honesty, all Scoobies are duffers, much like their owners. Unless you want your chosen wheels to look like something from a bad max power experiment then buy something else. They are unreliable, made badly and are easily beaten by the likes of a Focus RS which is pure quality


----------



## Sim

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Great Thread


----------



## mike_bailey

Better still because most of the images are now broken links.


----------



## Lisa.

> A scooby driver pulled up fast outside his local Spar and jumps out, swaggers in and buys a Max power, a packet of chewing gum and some tissues. The cute girl on the counter smiles at him as she puts his things into a bag, and says " single huh?"
> 
> The guy leans on one elbow and says "yeah , how did you guess?"
> 
> And the cute girl replies " Because you're fucking ugly" Â


its still funny ;D


----------



## sno

i've been reading this thread on and off all day....

What a fucking laugh I've had....
Is it just me or do scoobies look the same as the throw away camera's they make as well... FUJI are into everything these days...

and whats with the light ...?
are they all scared of the fucking dark....?
maybe its just to blind you, so that you hear a powerful car coming towards you but by the time you could normally see what it was the fucker have blinded you.
probably better that way, cos they do look like shit.

OK so TT's are nice looking cars...mmm...goes without saying
isn't appearance what normally attracts peoples attention first anyway...
Scoobs are fucking ugly... 
always have and always will 

i test drove one before i bought my new TT, and to be honest I would rather pay extra for the comfort, look (in and out), performance, well I know i don't have to go on and on and on you all know what i mean...
But, the scoob is uncomfy, a horrible hard ride, and my god my dad had a vauxhall viva that had better interior. what's all the plastic about ? I suppose its the Japanese culture these days, every thing is disposable...

Ok scoobies, what do you have that looks better than a TT...
well....

well...

I'm waiting... fucking NOWT.

'shit day at work so someone has to get it...'

Sno...


----------



## UK225

> Ok scoobies, what do you have that looks better than a TT...
> well....
> 
> well...
> 
> I'm waiting... fucking NOWT.


The look of you disappearing in their rear view mirror perhaps :-/


----------



## sno

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## garyc

Actually you may find a Scooby to have less mechanical NVH and tyre noise than a TT at motorway speeds. :-/


----------



## christtopher

> Actually you may find a Scooby to have less mechanical NVH and tyre noise than a TT at motorway speeds. :-/


OMG! Pass me the copy of Auto Trader quick! :


----------



## Dubcat

> OMG! Â Pass me the copy of Auto Trader quick! Â :


Along with a copy of shiney shell suit weekly?


----------

